# Gnu bindings reviews?



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't seem to find any review of the Gnu Fastec bindings. They look really sweet and I called up Gnu- they said they were very light, especially compared to the flows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I just saw these and cant find a review either. They look like they will work a lot better than my flows now. im gonna check out my local shop to see them in person.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Just did a quick google search and those things definitely look interesting. I'm not gonna be the first to take the plunge on these but look forward to a review from who ever does.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok so i bought them but i havent had a chance to take them out on the slope. what i can say thus far is that these things feel a lot more responsive than my old flows, and a lot easier to get in/out. Ill keep you guys updated when i get a chance to go out.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome, definitely keep us updated


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Gnu boards are great. I don't think I'd bother with their bindings. In general, they seem real flimsy and basic. Haven't seen the Fastec in person though, so I don't know if it's any better than the other ones I've seen. Here's a video about it. Don't see much difference with this and the K2 Cinch.

http://www.youtube.com/v/GvcOl5p9_m8&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

previous fastecs were shitty SPs

the new fastecs are gnu made


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

ok i finally had a chance to get out with them. but heres my little disclaimer; i've been using flows for the past 3 years and step-ins my 1st year, but i havent tried the regular 2 strap bindings. 

So with that in mind, compared to the flows i had these bindings are a lot better :thumbsup:. 

Initial Setup;

The toe strap is fixed and there was no initial adjustment for me
The highback did need a little adjustment though, and this does require a philips screwdriver
The ankle strap can be manually adjusted by a simple clip, it seems to hold well but it did seem to loosen up a bit, but you can easily re-adjust this with no tools

Compared to my flows;

the highback lever is a lot easier to clip up
its really easy to get my boot in when the ankle strap pops up
the pad where the boot sits on doesn't allow snow to "cake" up on it
with the ankle strap snapped into place, i can get a nice tighter feel
still as quick as my flows

Testing Conditions;

i live in western NY so the conditions arent all that great,it was crappy barely groomed snow
my board is a 163 wide, not sure who makes it though (no label/ bought it used)
Burton boots
ME, average snowboarder with 4 years experience

Overall;

they felt super responsive, even though conditions sucked, it still seemed like i could turn on a dime
quick in and out, but i think it will take some time for me to do it while moving like in the video
the "relax" feature that allows you to pop up the ankle strap without getting out of the bindings is easy enough to do with a boot/hand but it still held strong and didnt do it when i didnt want it to

Conlusion 
these bindings are by far the best ones I ever had (please read my disclaimer) but since ive never used the regular 2 strap binding im only gonna give this 4.5/5 rating. let me know if have anymore questions, i plan on giving long term update down the road.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

yea4boobies said:


> ok i finally had a chance to get out with them. but heres my little disclaimer; i've been using flows for the past 3 years and step-ins my 1st year, but i havent tried the regular 2 strap bindings.
> 
> So with that in mind, compared to the flows i had these bindings are a lot better :thumbsup:.
> 
> ...


The only reason I didn't get them was because they looked cheap. And I wasn't sure the base had good dampening. How is the dampening btw?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

phile00 said:


> The only reason I didn't get them was because they looked cheap. And I wasn't sure the base had good dampening. How is the dampening btw?


They do look cheap but they feel pretty solid. There are little plastic covers that are used to cover up the factory set screws and stuff.

From what I remember, it seemed to dampen vibration pretty well given the crappy conditions. I'll have to get back on it with a more in depth description. I'm gonna try to get out this weekend again.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

yea4boobies said:


> They do look cheap but they feel pretty solid. There are little plastic covers that are used to cover up the factory set screws and stuff.
> 
> From what I remember, it seemed to dampen vibration pretty well given the crappy conditions. I'll have to get back on it with a more in depth description. I'm gonna try to get out this weekend again.


Aside from quality concerns, and dampening, adjustability is a big concern of mine as well. Especially the adjustability of the high backs, the configuration of the base plate, and heel and to ramps.

My binding demands all of these factors:
-quality
-light weight
-great dampening
-middle of the road flexibility 
-adjustability for the high back depth and lateral angle, forward lean adjustment, heel and toe ramp adjustment, and a well-thought out base plate for optimum centering options

I have a pair of k2 autos that satisfies every one of these concerns.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

phile00 said:


> Aside from quality concerns, and dampening,
> My binding demands all of these factors:
> -quality
> -light weight
> ...


Ok i dont think these bindings will satisfy those concerns.

the high back can only do forward lean adjustment
theres no toe or heel ramp adjustment
the base plate just has the 4 screw holes for centering adjustment


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i love my faste FWIW.. and I will say i heard a rumor that the next versions will have a lot more to offer.. going with aluminum baseplates and more adjustability


----------

